# Chicken Spinoccoli Fattie



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

[h3]*Chicken Spinoccoli Fattie*[/h3]
*Repost of a 10/24/10 smoke, I have a couple of bunched up recipes I am seperating and reposting, sorry if you read this.*

I got this idea from my wife's favorite dish at Uno's, and figured this would be a great Fattie
This is another attempt at wowing her with the smoker

This one is a winner!








Ingredients
 

16 pieces of bacon
1 tablespoons olive oil
1  boneless chicken breast slit in half
1/4 cup chopped onion
4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 (12 ounce) can diced tomatoes
3 cups fresh broccoli florets
4 cups fresh spinach
salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 cup fresh basil leaves, cut into thin strips
1/4 cup feta cheese
1 cup mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup grated Locatelil cheese.
Preparation


In a large skillet over medium heat, warm 1 tablespoon of oil, add onion and garlic, cook for about 5 minutes or until garlic is golden and onions are translucent.
Add tomatoes, broccoli, salt, pepper and oregano; stir well and bring to a boil. Cover and turn down heat to simmer for about 10 minutes, set aside to cool. Divide in half.
Fillet chicken breast and pound with the flat side of a mallet.
Layout a bacon weave
Place chicken breast on the bacon weave and spoon 1/2 of the spinoccoli mix on top of the fillet, add some fresh basil and sprinkle some Locatelli then feta, top with mozzarella cheese.
Roll bacon weave up and place seam side down.
Smoke for 2.5 - 3 hours, cool and slice in ½" slices serve on linguini noodles and top with a pesto sauce.
** Note:* Chicken and bacon vary in sizes, just make sure to leave a little room so you can overlap slightly.

This one is a winner, my only suggestion with making this is to serve with a good pesto sauce on top of some linguini.











































































































































I will be trying this Spinoccoli recipe on Pizza.

  

Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 11, 2011)

That looks great my friend. Gonna have to give this one a try


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes it does look great!

Your on a roll today Sqwib!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 11, 2011)

That does look good!


----------



## slownlow (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all of these recipes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     They are all amazing


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Your the fatty king Sqwib ! that looks awesome.


----------

